

The US should grow the deficit, not shrink it - gruseom
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/feb/08/us-deficit-obama-grow

======
bitcartel
The author does not ask the question which many are asking: Why is it okay to
use quantitative easing[1] for the ongoing bail-out of banks, but not for the
provision of public services?

 _[1] What is quantitative
easing?<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-15198789>

"As of September 2012, the Bank of England had committed a total of £375bn to
QE, while on 14 September the Fed said it would spend a further $40bn (£25bn)
per month. This was on top of the $2.3 Trillion the Fed had already put into
QE since 2008... are the UK and US's actions different from 1920s Germany and
Zimbabwe?"_

